# How to Effectively Display and Deliver Printed Presentations?



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

People are too dependent on digital presentations made available on computers. These are certainly more attractive than printed presentations. However, there are still times when a physical presentation of information comes in handy. Showcasing physical information is a handful task. But it can be simplified by considering these effective tips.

**Consider the intellectual capacity of the readers.**
Flooding words that need a second of thinking for understanding is not a very good move. This is stressful even for those who are highly intellectual. The information in printed presentations should be showcased at a level that can easily be absorbed by the target readers. Additionally, it would also be wise to consider things that the readers already know. The goal of the presentation is to educate and compel readers to become clients.

**Observe proper spacing. Use presentable font and readable font size.**
In order to make printed presentations look good to the eyes of the readers, the information should be well presented. To do this, a single presentable font must be used throughout the presentation. The texts must be properly spaced and are large enough to keep it easy for the eyes. Doing otherwise will only make the presentation look heavy and awkward. A presentation is just like an office desk. It is harder to work without properly arranging the files and the office supplies on it.

**Colorful charts and graphs are a functional eye candy.**
Charts and graphs are effective ways of showcasing numerical data or statistics. Together with colors, they make printed presentations look enticing. This is a good way of relieving the reader’s eyes of stress from texts. Although colors can be advantageous to the presentation, also note that there are colors that are displeasing to the eyes. Avoid using such colors. 

**Make use of view binders.**
While regular folders included in most office supplies are usually preferred, view binders work much better at showcasing printed presentations. Although using it is not a must, it certainly helps in making the presentation look professional. Moreover, it protects the printed material from tears and spills. 

In order to attract readers, everything from cover to cover must look well-prepared. The flow of information should also be properly organized to avoid confusion. Although there are no correct ways of preparing and showcasing printed presentations, tried-and-tested ways already exist as guides. Following such tips and tricks together with tools like greatly improves the effectiveness of a presentation.


----------

